# Money Off Vouchers



## donee (27 Jun 2010)

Hi all, money off vouchers, does anyone use them, or are they a waste of time for local business's, thanks in advance donee


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Jun 2010)

Provided you shop around and check the terms and conditions they are  usually good.   I used to print off the [broken link removed] but don't bother any longer.  For  anyone insured with AXA the axaplus site has good discounts.


----------

